# Black and White kit?



## Porschefan (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi,

I really like the combination of black and white cycling kit...so thought I would post here to see if anyone has some links. Just for fun.

Got on this kick when I got some Gore Bike Wear Zeon winter tights in black and white and some "matching" arm warmers. Like 'em and they go well with my bike.

STP


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Competitive Cyclist has a couple of black and white Louis Garneau Corsa 2.0 jerseys left in large and extra large left which is the custom program CB Mondo with a full-length zipper and extra inch of length.

Louis Garneau Corsa 2.0 Jersey - Men's | Competitive Cyclist

It's a snug aero jersey, so you'll probably want a size larger according to Louis Garneau charts.

Mine is the white/black model









Voler sells their race fit long sleeve light weight and thermal jerseys in Jet White.

Voler: Jet White Men's Long Sleeve Thermal Jersey

I love how my Voler thermal jerseys fit, although the Jet White is out for me because XS is only an option for custom program and produced-on-demand offerings. The pockets are on the small size too, which is definitely not what you want in the winter when you're more likely to have gloves, wind shell, leg warmers, etc. to stash in there after an hour or two.


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

black _with_ white combination?
The Pedla | The Pedla

I have a jersey and a windbreaker at the moment.
Very high quality apparel.

Also check out maap.cc


----------



## iamkitrecca (May 6, 2016)

panachecyclewear.com has a few really subtle designs. I think their New School Plaid and Houndsteeth 16 kits would fit the bill.


----------



## proclaimer888 (Jul 24, 2010)

Not fancy but good fit...size is true. No issues with Nashbar....This is summerish...AGU Ledro Jersey


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Twin Six has a bunch.


----------



## eric1971 (Oct 6, 2005)

https://www.assosfactoryoutlet.com/men/jerseys/assos-ss-corporate-s7-jersey-black/


----------



## younghouse (Sep 28, 2011)

Love my black and white Castelli Entrata jersey. Great for warm weather biking. I get lots of positive comments on it.

With sleeves:

http://www.amazon.com/Castelli-Entr...63615091&sr=8-3&keywords=jersey+mens+castelli

Sleeveless:

http://www.amazon.com/Castelli-Entr...8-12&keywords=sleeveless+jersey+mens+castelli


----------



## iamkitrecca (May 6, 2016)

https://www.panachecyclewear.com/collections/mens

Awesome stuff from Panache. A lot of cool black and white kits that are subtle and edgy. Definitely my favorite brand, by far.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Giro:
Aeon helmet, white/silver
Assos:
Zegho Noire glasses
Centojersey, white
Campinissimoshorts
Yankeesocks white
Bont: 
Vaypor shoes


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

I have something similar that I bought directly from a company in South Korea, but you get idea.

Wosawe Cycling Tops / Jerseys Unisex Bike Breathable / Quick Dry / Back Pocket / Sweat-wicking Short Sleeve Polyester Skulls BlackS / M / 3981679 2016 ? $20.69


----------

